# Fireplace blower bearings need lube?!



## nafai (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a Heat'n'glow northstar fireplace with two large fans beneath it to blow air out the top. Problem is, the bearings are going and I already put some lube I got from the Fireplace dealer. Is there any lube out there that works real well under extreme heat? Thanks for the help!


----------



## mga (Dec 4, 2007)

if the bearings are worn, all the lube in the world won't help. you might be able to mask the noise temporarily and get thru the winter, if they last that long. but, you should look into some new bearings.


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 4, 2007)

Here you go this stuff is a bit pricey but just think you can put a blow torch to your bearings and not kill the grease .
www.ellsworth.com/Molykote.html
http://www.mrmoly.com/html/high-temp_bearing_grease.html
http://www.superior-industries.com/dsf_5000_product_159.html?gclid=CNn0rY_xj5ACFR2Ghgod4hW-3g


----------



## allthegross (Dec 4, 2007)

nafai said:


> I have a Heat'n'glow northstar fireplace with two large fans beneath it to blow air out the top. Problem is, the bearings are going and I already put some lube I got from the Fireplace dealer. Is there any lube out there that works real well under extreme heat? Thanks for the help!



i have the same unit. how long have you owned it. i keep mine running 24-7 and havent had a problem thought there was only one fan blowing did you add another one if so what kind and how did ya do it


----------



## drmax (Jan 23, 2012)

*northstar fan blower*



allthegross said:


> i have the same unit. how long have you owned it. i keep mine running 24-7 and havent had a problem thought there was only one fan blowing did you add another one if so what kind and how did ya do it


If you get 2 years outta these things, you're lucky. I just order this part number R7-RB168B (2 each) from ....(google the part number and do the math)...with shipping is right at $200. Way better than dealer. Sucks but the way it goes. At the end of each burning year, yank the fans...yeah a p.i.t.a, blow air out away from the padded bushing protector (incidentally, the bearing is only a bushing, so it GONNA FAIL) then just a few drops of light weight non-detergent oil. Rig up a drop cord with the end cut off, piggy back into the spades and fire up the blower. Now the problem..."opening the doors and having ash drop outta the f*&ki&g door and falling back under the the air intake area. I mean, what do you expect a bearing to do working in volcanic ash like stuff? What I've done so far, is cut a 1/2" thickness door gasket seal the length of the entire opening, and shove done in the front face (of fireplace) crack. This helps some. The biggest thing is to catch the ash when you open the door. (they should have made the burning pit deeper) My a piece of sheet metal that same entire length and go to someone that has a s/m breaker. Put a crease in about the 1st 1/2" of the entire length, so then make another break in the entire length to create a troth of sorts, shaped like a "V". Then clip this contraption on the front of the f/p, with that gasket shoved into place. Now when you open the door, the ash will have to fall into the troth. If you patent it, let me know. Good Luck!


----------



## Craz z (Jan 23, 2012)

Best lube I ever found and has an applicator that can get in tight spots like the fan bearings quiets em right down and lasts a long time

Oil Additives, Lubricants, and Fuel Additives - SFR Corporation


----------



## cantoo (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't bother greasing mine anymore. And not paying the $600 TSC wanted for new ones either. Yard sale find, I think it was $25. View attachment 219263


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I run two fans in my bis ultra been running for 7 years with no problems. I've never lubed the bearings my thoughts are without lube cups all your doing is allowing the dirt and ash to collect on the bearing surface. But I am religious about pulling the fans once a month and blowing them out. Right or wrong it's worked for me i'm sure the bearings are worn but they are quiet yet.


----------



## drmax (Jan 23, 2012)

Soby1 said:


> I run two fans in my bis ultra been running for 7 years with no problems. I've never lubed the bearings my thoughts are without lube cups all your doing is allowing the dirt and ash to collect on the bearing surface. But I am religious about pulling the fans once a month and blowing them out. Right or wrong it's worked for me i'm sure the bearings are worn but they are quiet yet.


that's frequent. it'd take a 1/2 day for mine to cool off, and removing all the stone to get to the trap door. guess that's what i'll have to do after this.


----------



## drmax (Jan 23, 2012)

Craz z said:


> Best lube I ever found and has an applicator that can get in tight spots like the fan bearings quiets em right down and lasts a long time
> 
> Oil Additives, Lubricants, and Fuel Additives - SFR Corporation


u have these sleeve type fans? i'll look for some of this stuff. bought the s/m to make my ash collector, tonight.


----------



## drmax (Nov 12, 2014)

Reviving an older thread. Anyone still dealing with the bearing issue? I just had a local shop rebuild my fans with new bearings. I'll be trying this repair next year, now that I know they could do it. Now I have 2 sets of fans do I can keep ahead of it. Pain in the butt, to say the least


----------



## drmax (Nov 12, 2014)

Soby1 said:


> I run two fans in my bis ultra been running for 7 years with no problems. I've never lubed the bearings my thoughts are without lube cups all your doing is allowing the dirt and ash to collect on the bearing surface. But I am religious about pulling the fans once a month and blowing them out. Right or wrong it's worked for me i'm sure the bearings are worn but they are quiet yet.


How is your fans still holding up? My unit is the Northstar


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 12, 2014)

Soby1 said:


> I run two fans in my bis ultra been running for 7 years with no problems. I've never lubed the bearings my thoughts are without lube cups all your doing is allowing the dirt and ash to collect on the bearing surface. But I am religious about pulling the fans once a month and blowing them out. Right or wrong it's worked for me i'm sure the bearings are worn but they are quiet yet.


Good to know . I have the Lennox Brentwood, a BIS Ultra clone


----------

